# HCG + Nolva PCT Beginner - Intermediate



## Computerman91 (May 5, 2020)

Protocol: 2 Weeks after last shot of Testosterone begin PCT by taking 750mcg HCG every other day 4 times. Then it down to 500mcg HCG every other day 3 times. Then cut it down again to 250mcg HCG every other day 2 time. Take Nolvadex at 40mg for 18 days and then I 20mg at 20mg for 14 days. MAKE SURE to start it one week after HCG.

I think that this would be a good PCT for beginner or intermediate level cycle. Feel free to point anything out! 

Heres a calendar example


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 6, 2020)

assuming your coming off a 12 week cycle of lets say 400-500mg of test e/c a week... why taper your hcg?


----------



## pavkica (May 6, 2020)

if enanthate wait 1month after last shot of testosterone to start pct

if propionate wait 2 weeks


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2020)

What would the difference be between a beginner cycle pct and an advanced cycle pct?

what distinguishes an advanced cycle from a Beginner cycle? Length of cycle? Dose? Number of compounds? Experience?


----------



## Computerman91 (May 6, 2020)

I think dose determines it. Imo tho


----------



## Computerman91 (May 6, 2020)

I think that starting HCG higher is better for getting things moving. Than taper off so you don’t cut it cold turkey. Since imo if you cut cold turkey then it’s going to be a rough transition.


----------

